# Pcv valve hose replacement



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

The part connected to the intake remove the metal clip with a pick, it will fully remove. Twist and pull up. If it's been on there for 8 years like mine, it does take some effort.

The other end of this hose I believe, but I have not done it is a squeeze pinch and pull, similar to the evap purge solenoid. 

depending on how many heat cycles these connections have been through, they may break on removal. A new hose is around $30-$40 on amazon and Rockauto, and I believe Dorman also makes one, but if I recall they were all around the same price.


----------

